# what bugs you the most



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

This may be a heated one, but what in the reptile world bugs you the most? live feeding? keeping snakes together? people buying things without reading up on them? which really winds you up?

Mine isn't something that bothers many people, but i really hate WC of any species(with the exeption of small amounts to bring fresh blood into captive lines) and CF royals, to me theres just so many floating around and getting cheaper and cheaper and into the £20+ mark now, some batches have WC's bundled in with them and loaded with parasites


So whats your annoyance???


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

1.) needless WC when theres CB available
2.) those damned Crickets lol
3.) spending too much of my time on here cause i just cant stop!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Excessive pricing.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

1] normal leopard geckos being sold for £70+
2] crickets when they bite
3] when people dont read up before they take a herp on
4] when pet shops try and sell you livefoods which consists of 80% dead ones


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> when pet shops try and sell you livefoods which consists of 80% dead ones


Amen!!! thats why from now on its petzoo all the way! lol


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

*Whats bugs me*

What bugs me is the fact people want top money for hets and they look normal and they espect you to beleave them and trust them when ya dont even know them.

The price of reptiles dropping so quick 4 years a go a 60% pye ball was £15k >>> £20 k now £3 k >>> £5k

Baby dragons 4 years ago
£50 >> £65 now £30 >> £45

Hermans tortoise was £230 now £120 and less

How many of you have had a reptile given to you free ??

If the price keeps dropping will it make reptiles a disposable animal just my view......indeep


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

c/f Royal being sold to novice keepers
People who dont think its necessary to use thermostats
People who 'know everything'
Adverts on classifieds begging for free reptiles
people that keep hatchling corns together to 'keep each other company'


:lol2: gawd I am a moaning minnie


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

indeep said:


> If the price keeps dropping will it make reptiles a disposable animal just my view......indeep


 
Thats why i hate the cf royals at less than £30, some people do see them as disposible


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> 1]
> 4] when pet shops try and sell you livefoods which consists of 80% dead ones


lol i went into local place other day and they had a box of crickets without a single live one in there


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

wc does my nut unless its nesersary for breding or there are none captive breeding 
crickets
people who think they know 
spammers grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
reptilelover but shhhhhh dont tell him that hehe
dan


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

The bloody postage to northern ireland and why there is no classifieds here for northern ireland and the fact that we will normally pay more over here for a rep than you in england and rep shops that think its ok to sell a snake to a 12 yr old who doesnt know a snake form a worm


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

1) Parents!!!

There is nothing worse than parents with their 4year old and 6year old kids telling me that their 4year old is capable of caring for a bearded dragon.... goes a little something like this: (read in a really broad scouse accent for full effect)

"no, honestly he is such a good little boy, he is ever so good with the dog like, never teases him or nottin, d'yknow what i mean, like?" 
They go on... 
"and me brother's girlfriends sister used to av an iguana n that and he used to get that all the time, like"

And the parents have nooooooo idea whats involved in rep keeping at all, and the worst thing is.... they dont even want to know because apparently their 4year old son knows everything and will be doing all of the looking after!!!!

Not every parent customer is like this mind you...

2) People not knowing the differences between tortoises and terrapins 

3) The question "does it bite?"

4) "I've got a fish bowl, so can I get a terrapin"

5) "well, how many years will it take for it to get that big though??"

6) scouse accent again; "do you have to feed all these, yeah?" No, honestly my staff and I have been asked this question a few times and we're all like "well yeah durrr"

that'll do i think


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ill make this short lol
pretty much the same as other people
1.people who dont read up on reps before buying one
2.wc reps of any kind unless they are in the capable hands of a reputable breeder.
3.people who call me weird because i keep reps
4.men who say"i bet my snake is bigger than yours wink wink.
5.people who think reps are a commodity and a cool fashion statement
6.people who think they know it all and i know nothing.(nobody knows everything)
7.crickets escaping and keeping me awake with their chirping
8.and finally the last one is lack of space i have.(more space=more reps)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

People who think they are perfect . 
Noone is perfect.............but some of us are closer than others :no1:

Also people who assume reptiles are slimy creatures that bite you at every given chance.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm tough one,

1) People who lie about a morph or a het to make it more profitable.
2) Timewasters who always want to buy the reptile, make you send info, pics, look at route planners... and then change their mind every time.
3) The question "it never bites does it?" and then the fearful backing away at the answer "Any animal CAN bite.. but it doesn't usually"
4) People who buy tortoises without researching it
5) Tortoise keepers who think they are better than every other reptile keeper
6) People who haggle on everything. Okay, fair dos, if you're buying a lot i'm flexible in the shop, but there are some people who will try to haggle down a single UVB bulb or a box of damn crickets. I am trying to run a business and make a living you know!! 

Funny story about number 6... I had someone in the shop and the conversation went like this...

Him: "How much are your livefoods?"
Me: "£2 a tub."
Him: "Hmm. The other shop had a deal on."
Me: "Yes?"
Him: "I don't mean to sound cheeky, but will you do the same deal?"
Me: "Uh.. I don't know.. what deal?"
Him: "5 tubs for £10"
Silence...
Him: "So?"
Me: "Uh.. sure... go on then."

I'm soo nice to customers, after all.. I could have told him he couldn't add up and 5 tubs WAS £10.. always


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'm soo nice to customers, after all.. I could have told him he couldn't add up and 5 tubs WAS £10.. always


Good customer relations that is!

Damn I always forget to try and haggle. I pay full price for everything. 
Im gonna try and get a cheaper pinkie next time im in a shop


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Daniel said:


> wc does my nut unless its nesersary for breding or there are none captive breeding
> crickets
> people who think they know
> spammers grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> ...


me???

hmm
WC when there are common CB, of the same sp.
Also when shops dont now what they are talking about!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

snakelover said:


> me???
> 
> hmm
> WC when there are common CB, of the same sp.
> Also when shops dont now what they are talking about!


 

For me its why CF when theres CB avaliable?????


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yup! same...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tops said:


> People who think they are perfect .
> Noone is perfect.............but some of us are closer than others :no1:
> 
> Also people who assume reptiles are slimy creatures that bite you at every given chance.


 
" i used to be conceded, but now i'm perfect":lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

WC when it's needed
Incompetence of pet shop owners (not all may i add)
Dropping value of reptiles, yes they're more attainable but there's only so many more morphs you can get out of a royal right?
RSPCA!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

people claiming that all CITES listed torts are WC unless they are UKCB by them. 
People slandering breeders, importers and retailers with NO proof.

Breeders of "certain animals" making said rumors so "in your face" so they can benifit from the business that is cfreated as a result of their unfounded and falsified statements.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

over priced reptiles. $5,000 for a basin etb! are they high? the sellers that is.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yup...think so...

what time is itin america HABU?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's 4 am. i woke up and can't go back to sleep. so i'm a'startin a little early haha!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol i never understand your times :? its 9am here...obviously...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we're just 5 hours behind you.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would say the scam artists and numptys that have found this niche to screw people and trying scam money out of innocent people who love their reptiles.
No problem if WC are around if they are not as readily available and to produce fresh bloodlines but there is no need for wc corns or royals with the amount of cb. 15 years ago there were a lot of wc or cf royals as it was hard to get them breed in captivity and being fussy eaters but over the years people have figured out how to solve those problems so no need for wc royals or any high common reptile.
Bugs the hell out of me when someone comes onto the forum saying hi im new I just bought a royal... How? When? What? that pisses me off these questions should have been asked long before getting the snake. 
Thats about it really


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> we're just 5 hours behind you.


Eastern time. over California its 8 hours behind.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

People not turning up when theyve arranged to come collect something!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 2 hours and counting...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

What really annoys me are people who reply to a topic and say things like dont ask questions do a search etc .thats sad as forums are for questions and answers ..

There is no stupid question either ,more stupid people who try there best to insult newbies with there high and mighty know it all attitudes 

Thats the only thing that annoys me to be honest : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SteveL said:


> What really annoys me are people who reply to a topic and say things like dont ask questions do a search etc .thats sad as forums are for questions and answers ..
> 
> There is no stupid question either ,more stupid people who try there best to insult newbies with there high and mighty know it all attitudes
> 
> Thats the only thing that annoys me to be honest : victory:


 
applause!:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> People not turning up when theyve arranged to come collect something!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 2 hours and counting...


lol whats up Sarah?



I hate Peoples inability to understand the way heat works, positioning of stat probes and general inability to comprehend an unatural enviroment and how to keep it how it should be.

Shops... the bad ones... the fact they are in business and how they feel its ok to do what they do and give the bullshit advice they give inc "dont listen to anything on the internet.. bunch of idiots on there..what you need to know is.."

The fact that vivs you buy already made [or flat packed] dont have holes in already for light fittings etc, the fact that most light fittings sold for reps are shite and not simple to put on safely.

The fact that all vivs are either glass or sliding glass doors [wood viv] why not something different?

shops sellin crix pretubbed and not gutloaded.

Shops and keepers feeding those crix as they are without gutloading.

the quote "mealworms are high in chitin and have no nutritional value"
My gutloaded healthy mealworms are a lot better for my reps than your half dead shop bought tub of crix are to your reps. 

The smart arses in the comunity. who think they know everything and are rude to newbs, constantly question this that and the other instead of listening to whats really being said, treating ppl with respect and actually helping those who require it.

the dumbarses in the comunity who think cos they dont know much they can open a thread for every little question rather than putting them all in one and actually listening to the answers given.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

People saying in signature they have a load of reptiles when they don't that does cheese me off

The reason is they might be trying to give you advice on something and ya think it's right because they say they have um in signature and it's turns out to be no good what they are saying


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> lol whats up Sarah?


oh just being faffed around as always! 2 hrs 30 mins late now!


----------



## kazoku (May 16, 2007)

the number one thing that pisses me off the most is when i see snakes being kept in improper vivs...for example i went to a pet store the other day to look for a decent hide for my royal and just for shits a giggles i asked if they had any baby balls in stock...when the guy took me to the back to see them i got so livid because there were roughly 15 baby balls in one tank with no heat lamp and no water...and when he took one out for me to hold the poor thing just coiled around my hand to try to get some heat 

:cussing:god it pisses me off so bad


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Hmm tough one,
> 
> 1) People who lie about a morph or a het to make it more profitable.
> 2) Timewasters who always want to buy the reptile, make you send info, pics, look at route planners... and then change their mind every time.
> ...


The pet shop down the road do good deals on crickets. When you bring back the cricket tub empty when buying more they knock off 10% which aint much but its a good idea and the boxes can be reused. I think theres buy so many boxes get one free and with pinkies buying 10 get a couple free. 
Have to admit though when people try haggle for something thats only a couple quid seems petty.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

loooooooads of stuff irritates the hell outta me!

1. people who think thermostats are an 'optional extra'
2. those people in no.1 who don't use thermostats
3. escaped crix (GGGRRR!!!!!!)
4. shops inventing new morphs for normal corns so they can charge more (cappuccino for £xxx? its a bloody normal!!!!!!!!)
5. people who think their baby corns need a friend so it doesn't get lonely
6. people in no.5 who don't listen
7. manky shops
8. people who advertise the fact they take in 'unwanted snakes etc' - we'd all love free reps!!
9. people begging for help because they didn't do any research before buying that cute whatevertheygot
10. know-it-alls that haven't got a clue

i think 10 is enough!! 

ohohohoh can i have another???

11. why do pet shops never have normal corn snakes for sale? they are ALWAYS 'Okeetees'!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

SteveL said:


> What really annoys me are people who reply to a topic and say things like dont ask questions do a search etc .thats sad as forums are for questions and answers ..
> 
> There is no stupid question either ,more stupid people who try there best to insult newbies with there high and mighty know it all attitudes
> 
> Thats the only thing that annoys me to be honest : victory:


This has to be the best post on this thread so far:smile:



I do have quite a few things that annoy me, but won't divulge too much.

Main thing at the min on forum is:

Forum users posting negative or rubbish posts on adverts (I could find lots of examples for this), It is an advert and if you are not interested why post?

The way some members opinion on a subject are forced on others. For example snakes together threads, this happens yet the way people post puts off others posting. There are lots of examples of this on a variety of threads usually they end up locked or removed.

Rep wise probably shops giving out rubbish advice, torts and beardies living together etc etc. A shop I use constantly gives out incorrect advice.

And a real big one for me is large snakes in inadequate vivs, how can someone just put a snake thats so big in a viv thats obviously too small with just cheapskate newspaper and a water bowl, Not even a hide. Burm owners especially this is probably one reason I would be for DWA on Burms etc as I see more and more pics in crappy small vivs with dull set ups.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

Rude people.
Pet shops with little knowlege who think that tarantulas dont seem to need water.
Shops who obviously use the many different forums for blatant adds instead of giving advice! Not all so dont moan at me. lol
You know the type who answers a question with their website address only and no advice or mentioning their shop name every other word. lol
People stopping in front of you to look at the ceiling while your trying to shop during your lunch hour. lol
Buying a rep at full price £200, suposedly ordered in for you, just to find out the next week that it was a rescue rep handed in for free. grrrrr
Chameleons in glass aquariums on the bottom shelf.
Know it all people with the attitude "i'm better than you" your advice means nothing.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

one thing i feel compelled to say and it might be a little off topic. but in defence of shop workers, you have to be an expert in all things. not just what you are into. you may breed emerald tree boas and that's fine, but what do you know about degus or coral beauties? it's hard to be master of all things. this is why i am so diverse in my knowlage. aquatics is a biggy. reptiles, amphibs, small animals, fish, birds,crustations, arachnids on and on. and let's not forget dogs and cats!. you'd need a phd to cover all these bases. and as an owner of a pet shop, you'd have a time trying to find quality people to fill your slots. if you found someone who knows everything, you couldn't afford to pay them what they are worth. and usually you get little girls for applicants who just love the fuzzy wuzzies. how many here on this forum know about all things animal? i've had many times where i was on the phone with a customer and talking to one at the same time, with a couple waiting there turn on you. on top of customer service you also have to maintain the stock, fix the sicklies, place the order, redo displays, on and on again. it's hard to find people with the genuine knowlage and attitude to run a shop. "tell me what i need to do to set up a reef tank" those are the kind of questions you get. that's like a college education in 10 minutes.if you want a job where you will end up frazzled and under paid work at a pet shop. oh, and don't let us forget about the products. you have to memorize everything. how to fix a filter over the phone. how many drops per gallon, diagnose fish and other diseases over the phone and what treatments to use. if you fail to have an answer to anything, you're an idiot in many peoples eyes. yea, some shops don't even try but the ones that do have some very hard working people there. i'd rather wash dishes. i'm sorry to go on but anyone that ever worked at a full service pet shop knows what i'm saying.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a fair comment... But not for any I have a go about as they are rep only or atleast the ppl in the rep department.
Also..we are talking REALLY basic advice on very general care of reptiles that they just completely blag or outright have no idea.

If they dont know they should say..or if they are willing... say they will find out and do so.. you just dont get that in the bad rep shops.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

People who don't use thermostats


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

I find the most annoying thing is when someone sees a tortoise on the TV or something, or in a shop and theyre like "ooh look at the turtle/terripin" its just so annoying, and its so easy to distinguish between them!!!!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i think someone already moaned about this but what the hell i'll moan again ... when you ask a question and you get a rude reply i should of looked it up before buying the lizard. so i should of researched every single little detail should i? everything about genetics etc?
and surely the fact that people are asking other keepers opinions and checking they are doing things right, is better than just doing it wrong.

and when people parade around with a huge snake round their necks. hope it strangles you.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i've got another one.... when people say snakes are poisonous - thats really irritating!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

its the live feeding bit that annoys me, its dangerous, cruel and unnecesarry! there is nothing natural about throwing a mouse in a box with a snake where it cant escape. not to mention wild snakes are covered in scars anyway!!


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

when little children think its funny to lob brikes at my horses and make them bleed.do the toilet in the stables and write their names in there own faeces...then smash the place up and tip the water troughs set fire to hay bales...just off the phone to my mum and thats just happend had to get the vet up my poor horses are all bruised and battered..thankfully nomore than surface scratches but still they took my mum nearly 2 hours to try persuade them she wasnt going to hurt them..im fuming!! see if i catch them god help me!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

klair328 said:


> when little children think its funny to lob brikes at my horses and make them bleed.do the toilet in the stables and write their names in there own faeces...then smash the place up and tip the water troughs set fire to hay bales...just off the phone to my mum and thats just happend had to get the vet up my poor horses are all bruised and battered..thankfully nomore than surface scratches but still they took my mum nearly 2 hours to try persuade them she wasnt going to hurt them..im fuming!! see if i catch them god help me!


 
that's terrible! hope they don't get mental..


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate how people just assume that my snakes are slimy and then accuse them of being ugly (Partner at our Birmingham office where I work), do I accuse him of being a short arsed ugly F***er....nope i dont, and he is on my list of people to telephone when the day comes that i win the lottery. Ooh i also hate the fact that people treat me like a freak for loving snakes, I have other pets too.....I dont particularly like cats but do i berate them for it NOOOOOOO, SO BACK OFF........I also hate the fact that people think i cant get a date because im weird (see above) erm no I was married for over a decade, I WANT ME TIME ........WITH MY SNAKES AND LIZARDS AND SPIDERS AND DOGS AND RODENTY THINGS THAT THE KIDS OWN....ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH. Sorry for the rant


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

1. shops not even asking that the buyer has a clue what their doing and charging £70 for a normal gecko. 

2. people who think they know everything about reps and speak to you like your thick when you ask a question. 

3. mother in laws who say eeewww thats disgusting when i show her my gorgeous geckos! She wants to look in the mirror :lol2:

4. bloody jumpy crickets that keep making me scream when they jump out the viv at my face!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

NicolaMe said:


> I hate how people just assume that my snakes are slimy and then accuse them of being ugly (Partner at our Birmingham office where I work), do I accuse him of being a short arsed ugly F***er....nope i dont, and he is on my list of people to telephone when the day comes that i win the lottery. Ooh i also hate the fact that people treat me like a freak for loving snakes, I have other pets too.....I dont particularly like cats but do i berate them for it NOOOOOOO, SO BACK OFF........I also hate the fact that people think i cant get a date because im weird (see above) erm no I was married for over a decade, I WANT ME TIME ........WITH MY SNAKES AND LIZARDS AND SPIDERS AND DOGS AND RODENTY THINGS THAT THE KIDS OWN....ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH. Sorry for the rant


 
nothing wrong with a little self discovery. if you don't know who you are, then what use are you to anyone? it's good to spend some time in self reflection. you come out a better, more rounded person


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I cant stand neglect or ill treatment of any animal, or of people.

Everything else I can see past as we are all human and at different stages of learning etc etc. We all make mistakes. But to knowingly neglect or ill treat an animal or person makes me very sad and I find that harder to understand than most things.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

what a fantastic thread!!!!!!
i agree with all the guys on here that say about the way people answer questions on this forum.
when people buy reps i belive most of them research them(well atleast i hope they do) but........
as with books and other media sources you have to read between the lines a bit so asking the guys on here always helps, i dont know everything and in some cases people WILL know a better way of doing things than me but if you ask a question you dont need some d*** talking to you like your an idiot!!!!!!

oh and the other thing is SOME shop owners as i know there are a few on here not you guys but my god some of them talk out of there a****.:lol2:


----------

